# Dewalt DW680 Dust/Chip Collection



## pd417 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a Dewalt DW680 hand planner, works great. The only problem is their is no dust/chip collection bag. For some reason, Dewalts engineers designed an odd, quasi oval shaped extraction port on the right side. No Dewalt or other dust bag will fit, even Rocklers Universal Small Port Hose Kit won't fit. Looks like I have to try and fabricate a bag or preferably an adapter to connect to my shop vac.

Before I start this, has anyone found a workable solution to this?


----------



## beantobe (Feb 18, 2016)

Your best bet is probably a rubber coupler- usually comes with a hose clamp on each end.







something like this will work- obviously different size


----------



## pd417 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Beantobe, that might work, but need to find a thinner walled coupler. 
If you look at the upside down photo I attached, you'll see a small black cover that
almost butts up against the dust port. The gap is maybe 3/16"


----------



## beantobe (Feb 18, 2016)

I see it now. I would cut away the rubber completely in this area and depend on the hose clamp to keep it in place. Man, what a goofy design!


----------



## pd417 (Mar 25, 2015)

Goofy is an understatement. I'll give your idea a try and let you know how it goes.


----------

